# Salmon-skin Roll



## advoca

Can anyone help a bemused Brit, please.

In _Friends_ there was a reference to a "salmon-skin roll." What is a salmon-skin roll? I have searched the web but without result. And as I live in Beijing I can find nobody who knows either.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## GB

It is sushi that is basically cooked salmon skin filled with various fillings. It is very tasty.


----------



## buckytom

yup, it's one of my favourites. it is salmon skin with a little of the meat still attached, broiled until somewhat crispy, then rolled with rice and usually julienned cucumber in nori. i prefer them hand rolled (temaki).

my cats love them too!


----------



## advoca

Many thanks to you both.

Do you have a recipe? Is it difficult to make at home?


----------



## buckytom

the last few times i made broiled salmon, i was tempted to use the leftover skin to make into sushi, but since it was already cooked, it wouldn't have had the same texture. all you need to do is cut some skin into thin (1/4")strips from raw sushi grade salmon, keeping a tiny bit of meat attached, the place it in a broiler close to the flame so it crisps quickly. then just roll it with cuke and vinegared rice in nori. if you want to get a little fancy, drizzle a little japanese bbq sauce on it, as you would an eel roll.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ahhhhhhhhh salmon skin roll!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Salmon skin (which is very fatty) under the broiler. Rolled with cucumber and then topped with a semi-sweet glaze on top of the cut and finished product. SOOOOOOO good.


----------



## advoca

Thanks everyone for the tips on salmon skin. But if the skin is broiled until crisp can you roll it?

I also assume you have to descale the skin first? I ask because I have been served broiled fish where the scales were well browned and hence edible.


----------



## ironchef

Salmon skin is very good. If done properly, it tastes like a more flavorful bacon. I prefer it nigiri style though as opposed to maki.


----------



## ironchef

advoca said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for the tips on salmon skin. But if the skin is broiled until crisp can you roll it?
> 
> I also assume you have to descale the skin first? I ask because I have been served broiled fish where the scales were well browned and hence edible.


 
Unless it was a new style, you don't actually roll the salmon skin per se. You lay it on top of the rice, with cucumber, radish sprouts which is also commonly used, and/or other vegetables, and then using a sushi mat, you form the sushi. 

You do need to descale the fish. I get the best results from pan searing rather than broiling though. You do need to add enough oil to prevent the skin from sticking and to ensure that it browns and crispens evenly. Once cooked, immediately lay the skins on paper towels to drain the excess oil and retain the crispyness. However, if you're looking for a healthier alternative with not as much fat, then broiling would be the better alternative.


----------



## advoca

Many thanks, Ironchef. This clears it up nicely for me. At last I understand.


----------



## advoca

(And to think that in the past I have been throwing salmon skin away! Ayee!


----------

